

 feedback for moustach.io - mikenereson
http://moustach.io

======
mikenereson
I've been working on this, along with building a customer development
strategy, for about 8 to 10 hours a week since October. I'd appreciate any
feedback on the app, the site, and the concept. I'd also like to share the
custom development strategy in a later post, if this post gets any traction.

